# Handgun Self-Defense Ammunition Ballistics Test for 117 Top Brands



## protestant (Apr 17, 2012)

Over the last few months, we've been working with the rest of the Lucky Gunner team on another one of our epic experiments, which we're proud to finally unveil: ballistics gelatin testing for over 100 self-defense handgun ammunition loads. 117 to be precise, and that's just round one. This testing will be ongoing, and we'll keep adding to the results as we have the chance to test more loads. Click the link below to read more...

* *Ballistics Testing Results* *


----------

